# suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7



## MfhOFFLINE (26. Oktober 2009)

*suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7*

Hallo Computerfreunde,
ich suche ein Programm das meine Festplatte umpartitioniert. Ich habe mir das Laptop gekauft:

HP Pavilion dv7 2130eg 
HP Pavilion dv7-2130eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (NX882EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte


es liefert  2 festplatten mit 500 GB mit.  D.h. 1 TB

bloß hat das hp so dumm formatiert/partitioniert:

C:  498 GB
D: 490 GB
E: 12  ( RECOVERY d.h. da ist vista drauf falls ich neu machen will) 

Betriebssystem:  Windows Vista 64 Home Premium  (am 6 November mit Windows 7 64 Home Premium


nun möchte ich aber 200 gb von c wegnehmen und auf  D machen.  Ich habe den Partiotion Manger zu hause aber leider geht er nicht auf 64 bit systeme.
nun suche ich ein Programm das das kann!!!
Auf vista, vllt dann auch auf windows7 aber vista reicht mir dann erstmal. 

Joar ich hoffe auf eine baldige antwort!

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7*

Für was sillst du jetzt herumfrickenln wenn in einer Woche sowieso 7 auf den Rechner kommt?
Dann machst du C einfach platt, stellst die Größe ein wie du sie haben willst und die Sache ist erledigt.
Übrigens, wenn im Laptop 2 500 GB Platten eingebaut sind, dann wird auf D auch nie mehr wie 500 GB raufpassen. Also nix mit von C wegnehmen und auf D raufpacken.


----------



## MfhOFFLINE (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7*

ich habe das windows 7  *UPDATE*

und habe kein bock alles neu zu machen ^^ weil ich jetzt schon alles installiert habe. deswegen habe ich mir ja das update bestellt :d


ja gut dann mache ich eine 3 partition aber auf c muss was weg


----------



## midnight (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7*



MfhOFFLINE schrieb:


> ja gut dann mache ich eine 3 partition aber auf c muss was weg



Wth, was bringt das dann? Kannst du mal beschreiben was du damit bezwecken willst?^^

so far


----------



## MfhOFFLINE (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7*

können wir bitte beim thema bleiben weil es ist doch scheiß egal warum ich das so machen will!! also?

gibts so ein programm wenn ja welches


----------



## midnight (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7*

Nu werd mal nicht gleich zickig. Benutz einfach das Windows-Tool. Erst die Partition verkleinern und dann im freigewordenen Platz ne neue Partition erstellen. Alternativ kannst du gparted verwenden.

so far


----------



## ForgottenRealm (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7*

Ich kann dir das kostenlose GParted empfehlen.

Funktioniert recht gut und bisher hatte ich damit keine Probleme. Denk vorher aber an eine Datensicherung


----------



## steinschock (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: suche partition manager für 64 bit vista/ windows 7*

SyS-Steuerung -> System -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung


----------

